# (Onları) nefret etmemiz için bir sebep yok.



## dcx97

Hello,

A non-native speaker of Turkish was asked if he and his fellow countrymen hated Christians. He replied, "Nefret etmemiz için bir sebep yok."

I think he was trying to say "We have no reason to hate them." This might be grammatically correct but is it idiomatic? Wouldn't a native speaker have said, "Onları nefret etmemiz için bir sebep yok."?

Thanks!


----------



## shafaq

"Nefret etmemiz için bir sebep yok." is a probable answer for a question like " Do you ever hate Chiristians ?".

Counting on that; adding "Hristiyanlar*dan*" or "Onlar*dan*" (but not onları) at the very begining, would be bonus.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Nefret etmemiz için bir sebep yok

There is no reason why we'd hate'em


----------



## dcx97

Okay. I guess what he said was natural and idiomatic, and there is no need to add anything to it. Thanks.


----------



## analeeh

It's very common in Turkish to drop direct object pronouns (or if you prefer for them not to appear in the first place) where they're already implied by the context.


----------



## definator

dcx97 said:


> Hello,
> 
> A non-native speaker of Turkish was asked if he and his fellow countrymen hated Christians. He replied, "Nefret etmemiz için bir sebep yok."
> 
> I think he was trying to say "We have no reason to hate them." This might be grammatically correct but is it idiomatic? Wouldn't a native speaker have said, "Onları nefret etmemiz için bir sebep yok."?
> 
> Thanks!



"Nefret etmemiz için bir sebep yok."

Natural 
Grammatically correct 
Idiomatic  (According to this definition: Denoting expressions that are natural to a native speaker.)
Idiomatic  (According to this definition: Containing or consisting of an idiom.)


----------

